# Durham Archers 3D Tournament, June 2nd



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Back to the top.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Think mike and I are in great shoot as always ....


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

For people that are coming in from out of town and wish to stay Saturday night we have been able to secure a couple of room rates at the Comfort Inn 605 Bloor St. W. Oshawa. Continental breakfast included. $98.00 first levl and $79.99 second floor.
Call 1-905-434-5000 and ask for Tracey. ( rooms are limited so don't wait too long )
There are several restaurants in the area for supper or for a couple of beverages.

Randy


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

will be a great day looking forward to it!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Hey Randy,

Simple yes or no, I don't want to start another brawl but will you be running a K50 also?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Durhampro said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> Simple yes or no, I don't want to start another brawl but will you be running a K50 also?
> 
> ...


I have put alot of thought into this class and have mixed feelings as to if a shoot should be mixed, but with a few requests I have decided to hold the K50 class although there will be some rules I feel will need to be implimented with no exceptions.

Anyone wishing to shoot K50 will shoot with only K50 shooters ( no exceptions ). Rangefinders can be shared but no discussion of yardage until after arrows are pulled and with discretion due to other shooters withen hearing. You will shoot from the red stakes out to a max. of 50 yds.

Randy


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Randy,

So same rules that you would use when guessing yardage. 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Thought the K50 class was marked yardage? On a handout sheet. No rangefinders


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

rockin_johny said:


> Thought the K50 class was marked yardage? On a handout sheet. No rangefinders


This is a quote only from the previous thread on this subject.

Fact: K50 (Known 50 yards) is not a ‘Marked Yardage’ class. There will not be sheets/handouts with yardages provided. This is a rangefinder class...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

It's already a good shoot! Why wreck it?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just a thought the only guys that have shot a k50 class are the top shooters in the area at the tournaments that have hosted the class ..that I attended


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

That's what I said was going to happen!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Durhampro said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> Simple yes or no, I don't want to start another brawl but will you be running a K50 also?
> 
> ...


OOPS!!!!
Not this again


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I went to a local shoot about a month ago and there were a handful that signed up for the k50 class. It was nice to see cause they were all brand new to archery and 3d in particular and used this class as an introduction/try out for their first time out. They seemed to really enjoy the day, got a good feel for what this whole thing is about and said they will attend more throughout the year.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I always love the course at Durham, but unfortunately will not be able to attend this particular one. Fingers crossed for the next one!!!


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

F/F 3Der said:


> I have put alot of thought into this class and have mixed feelings as to if a shoot should be mixed, but with a few requests I have decided to hold the K50 class although there will be some rules I feel will need to be implimented with no exceptions.
> 
> Anyone wishing to shoot K50 will shoot with only K50 shooters ( no exceptions ). Rangefinders can be shared but no discussion of yardage until after arrows are pulled and with discretion due to other shooters withen hearing. You will shoot from the red stakes out to a max. of 50 yds.
> 
> Randy


I am glad to see that clubs are offering the K50 class, the rules you are implementing are more than reasonable, and in many cases are the same rules that already apply to anyone shooting unknown distance 3D. When the class was developed we left things such as how to group shooters as open as we could, so each club had the ability to choose how they would like to group shooters and therefore allow the K50 class to easily fit into any shoot.

Good luck to everyone shooting, have a fantastic day, weather says it should be a great weekend.

Michael Martin
President - Ontario Association of Archers


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Well it is a great shoot, they usually get 100 to 150 shooters unmarked so with the overwhelming popularity of K50 I am expecting to see at least 200 archers there! No movement of experienced 3D archers into the K 50, but 50 newbies and targets archers filling the place with K 50 participants! Now is your chance everyone! 200 archers show up and the K 50 has a great turnout I will publicly endorse it for now on :0 I will even say I was wrong! Now is your chance get your bows and get out to a great shoot! See ya there


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

ukey:

This is ridiculous!
From the last post on here I would not go just for the arrogance or is it ignorance??
If your going ,K50 or not ,have fun.
Like I have stated in the past.Fun is what it's about.Not bickering about what certain people like or don't like.
Just my 2 cents.
Shawn


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Bait, hook and landed  see ya at the shoot supporting archery, oh I am having fun! Seems like you talk a lot about archery but don't shoot much of it! I know I spend my money all over the province supporting it, but I only find you here talking about it. Now is your chance to prove me wrong! Show up or shut up period! 200 hundred should be real easy! York and Durham have over 400 members now get out and shoot. We could even take wagers Shakey vs Bandit! Could be fun. 200 people lets do it


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

listen bud. some of us work 7 days a week and shoot when we can.
I will be shooting that day supporting my home club's field shoot.
why don't you shut up and shoot with the bigboys?
or do you really enjoy being a huge fish in a tiny pond that much.
you,my friend are the sole reason that many of my friends do not want to shoot 3D anymore.
your mouth never stops!!
you go and spank all those other people at Durham.have at er.be "the man"
just remember your in a tiny pond big fish!

By the way......how did York go?????never mind


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

There are big boys here? Wow! Pretty sure I shot in a pretty big pond last weekend but how would you know since you never go! Sorry never saw you at any shoots before, so keep telling yourself I am the reason you can't play. You read into stuff way to much guilty conscience I guess. I did not see you at York! I know I ran out of time to finish when I still had 20 targets to shoot at 3:00 and had to leave along with half of the people there due to a few planning errors, to bad because I had a pretty good round going. Thanks for the entertainment have fun at your event this weekend I know I will  sad I was really looking forward to Shakey vs Bandit. Thanks for policeing me, what would I do with out you


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

shaky vs bandit??i'll wager on bandit.i know you would beat me.differance is I can handle getting beat. as for the big boys part.go pro. then you will know what it is like to be the little fish. and no I was not at York. I was working. I did not say I cant play.i have said your the reason I don't want to.
what would you do with out me???? the same as you do now. keep going on and on and on about how bad K 50 is. so nothing would change there.
if you do see me at a shoot this summer, i'll be the guy that's for the enjoyment of shooting and not to win. i'll leave that up to you.

you have a terrific day!:darkbeer:
and enjoy you shoot! have fun. don't put much thought into it


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW,I think I will stay at home.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I am trying to support K 50 and get some archers out to Durham for the weekend and having a little fun at it but I guess you missed that part! Oh by the way we don't have a pro division here and if you are referring to the states the only difference between what I shoot and pro class is 300 bucks in entry fees. They only get about 30 pros to a 3D so still a pretty small pond. Also if you ever attended a shoot down there you would know that there are former pros and semi pros spread through all the Classes of the IBO! You of all people should know that it takes time and money to shoot since you keep using that excuse not to shoot! I shoot what I can afford as well and believe me there is plenty of competition in all of the classes down south, but I would not expect you to understand that since you don't go. Plus big fish sounds real pretty!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't worry Dodge, I will protect ya! Plus he is hiding somewhere else.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:deadhorse:BangHead:

:happy1::darkbeer:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Blake,

I'll gladly shoot the K50 this weekend at Durham if you want to join me and my daughter and she's quite willing to shoot with the big boys out to 50 yds.


btw....If we get 200 shooters, we may have turn the butt range into a 3rd loop.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I will be shooting what I usually do, she is pretty good i would not want her to knock me out of my pond  but 200 would be cool and not too hard to get if the peeps got outside.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

durampro why is it you who always brings up the k50 on this site why not just go to the shoots and see what classes there are and enter ..if they don`t have the k50 are you not going...??????? you should just show up and support the clubs ... and there is no need for any bickering ..... blake would like it to be successful but for the new shooters this class does have down falls as per open to the best shooters who are usuing it for hunting practise and that's great ...imho


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok boys lets get along now. I decided to run this class mostly because of some requests from mostly members and others so I thought I would accommodate them. Come on out and have a good time and shoot the class of your choice.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

i dont have a range finder can i just pace off each target! i have one of those wheels on a handle that measures,but that would be cheating! it is going to be a blast looking forward to see a large turn out of archers having FUN!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Far be it Classic for someone to come onto a discussion forum and ask a question. I asked a question, I have received an answer and then I thanked the respondent. That is the extent of my involvement on K50 and Durham's 3D tournament. 

Bickering? As this is the third time I will post on this thread and only because you addressed this to me I don't know how you can consider me one of the people who is bickering about this. As for others I don't take responsibility for their actions or behaviour.

Blake wants to support it? You must be talking about a different Blake. The one I know stated in no uncertain terms as recently as Saturday at York County that K50 was a mutation of his precious sport and should never have been created or allowed.

As for would I shoot 3D if there was not a K50 class? No I would not, I have no interest in guessing the yardage and neither does my daughter. But I would go for a fun shoot and help support our clubs and this sport in general. Although based on some of the responses on this thread and the previous thread about K50, I don't think K50 will be allowed to be successful. 

And that is a very sad thing for this sport.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I already said I would support it if the people that have been asking for it show up and shoot it! So far not the case, so get out to Durham this weekend and shoot it and prove me wrong, pretty simple! I have stated all along IMHO there are better ways to grow it, but this is the trend right now so let's get out and shoot. I have made my feelings very open about the topic but I like the approach Randy is taking to offer the class and limit confusion on who should have range finders by grouping them. Lets see how many we can get out, maybe even the OAA prez could come to show how strong the support for K 50 is! Imagine how big this could be if all the people who viewed this thread showed up!


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Ya just imagine how slow it will be if everyone showed up. It is already brutally slow shooting these events. That's all we need is more classes and more equipment to bottleneck the loops. 

Why not cut the number of classes way down and limit time on the line and use of binos to speed things up. Asses penalties for excessive time delays. Or, better yet, divide the groups and let Trad and younger/new shooters out first in a morning wave. Pro's, semis, and all the techno guys out later in an afternoon wave. Just a thought.


----------



## OldSavage (Feb 11, 2013)

Will this be the only 3D shoot this season or will there be more?

I find it acceptable for a hunter to carry a range finder into a stand, now as for golf? That little device has caused an immense slowing of the sport and I think they should be outlawed. No issue with their use in archery though.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Not the only shoot but one of the good ones! Well run and layed out, come and give it a try.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble folks but not only is the M50 better then the K50 but those shooting it are much better looking lol.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

As Blake has stated, Durham Archers continually puts on a well run and laid out course and we strive to host one of the top shoots in Ontario each year which was the reason for the original post along with making everyone aware of our shoot this Sunday. With that being said, Durham Archers looks forward to seeing as many shooters as possible this Sunday and regardless of which classes we offer, we hope everyone who makes it out, enjoys their day at Durham.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I did plan on going, it comes highly recommended but maybe next year


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

The best post I have read on the subject is DssBB latest one of enjoy the shoot on Sunday and one of the top places to shoot I hope you recieve a great turnout wish I was going leave all the EGO'S at home and bring some one new to the shoot


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

:darkbeer:


cody12 said:


> The best post I have read on the subject is DssBB latest one of enjoy the shoot on Sunday and one of the top places to shoot I hope you recieve a great turnout wish I was going leave all the EGO'S at home and bring some one new to the shoot


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

They are calling for rain 40% and Thunder.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Rain makes shooting more interesting!!
I was out in it last night sighting in.
It was fun


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Durham's course is all setup aside from the pegs and is looking better then ever. Those of you who have shot Durham before will be in for a surprise with the improvements we have made to the course along with the greatly improved butt range with new additions such as new bow hangers, new bench seating and Rinehart Walls throughout.
We are hoping the weather turns out great and look forward to seeing lots of shooters on Sunday.

Robert


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The Durham courses are set and the butt range complete.
The club looks fantastic and a special thanks to all who put in a lot of hard work and time.
Looking forward to seeing some old faces and meeting new one's.
It's going to be a great shoot. See you all there.:smile::thumbs_up


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Well a special thanks to all at Durham Archers for hosting a great shoot.
The weather was a challenge but made it interesting for a few shots.
The food was great and cudos to all of the chef's and ladies running the kitchen.
Registration went well and thanks to those running the registration desk.
A special thanks to all who came out today in support of the shoot. 
Some traveled long distances and had to endure some poor driving conditions.
Thanks again everyone for a great day!!!:shade:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

How was the k50 turnout.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a great time today. Can't think of a better way to spend the day. A big thanks to everyone who organized, setup and rand the match. 

Ron


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> How was the k50 turnout.


May 3 people.Thanks Durham Archers for a great day.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Good day, good course, good food, good prizes and good 3D archers = a great day! Another great job Durham archers well done.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

On behalf of Durham Archers, thank you to all those who showed up today despite the rain forecast, morning and mid-day downpours. The morning winds as well made for some challenging shots out on the course but overall it seemed everyone had a great time. It was great to also see several shooters who traveled quite a bit to make our shoot.
A special thank you goes out to all those club members and extra help who have put in countless hours to ensure Durham Archers is able to continually host successful tournaments.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

k50 had 7 shooters in the class.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

DssBB said:


> k50 had 7 shooters in the class.


actually it was just 5

On a better note, again thanks to all that made it out and hope you have dried out. The joys of a pastime of being in the outdoors. LOL


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd like to say thanks to the ladies and gents for yet another fine shoot at Durham! We look forward to it every year and this year was great!

Cheers,

KNuge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Had a great time and was lucky enough to acquire one of durham`s new belt buckle prizes .. courses where dry even with the down pours which I timed beautifully between rounds lol lol kept dry ... all was great course set up superb and lunch was excellent... great to see everybody safe and sound after a long winter ...kudos to the club...


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

And lets not forget to mention how nice the new butt range was. Although, someone may have to take Rob's hole saw away. 

Great day all around.


----------

